#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Veilig vrijen? Geef mij maar chocola!

## Fa

*Veilig vrijen?*

Voorop, wat versta je onder vrijen? Knuffelen, zoenen, aan elkaar zitten of all the way? Dat laatste zit er voor mij niet in, althans nog niet. Weet je wat ik me vaak afvraag en wat ik raar vind? Ok; je hebt een vriend en na al dat leren-kennen-bullshit, ga je elkaars handje vasthouden. Dat voelt al aan alsof het al heel wat is, kriebels in je buik. Na een paar dagen of weken gaat dat vervelen. Je hebt elkaar niets meer te vertellen, alles is al gezegd. Jullie hebben beide behoefte om elkaar even vast te houden. Heel even maar. Je zet natuurlijk niet de eerste stap, je bent tenslotte een meisje. Dan slaat hij ineens onverwacht een arm om je heen. Bij hem speelt dit gevoel al veel langer. Al de eerste dag dat hij je berhaupt zag. Je wilt zijn hand weghalen, maar je vindt het wel prettig. Je denkt: straks denkt hij dat ik makkelijk ben? Moet ik niet play-hard to-get spelen? Maar hij heeft me toch al, dus so long to play hard to get.
Ach what the hell, een keer kan geen kwaad, ik ga toch met hem trouwen! Na een paar weken neem jij ineens het initiatief en sla jij je armen innig om hem heen. Hij is helemaal verbouwereerd en weet niet wat hem overkomt. Nog meer weken of misschien wel dagen later komt hij wel heel dichtbij je lippen als hij je groet. Je doet alsof je niets door hebt en groet lekker verder en praat zelfs verder, hij mag niets doorhebben. Jij wacht op een dergelijk filmmoment en hij heeft alleen maar oog voor die mooie geglostte lippen die hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook nog eens lekker plakken.

Na een paar keer per ongeluk je lippen te hebben geraakt begint hij je gewoon te zoenen. Je wilt tegen stribbelen en je denkt aan je 3 broers, maar zelfs die gedachte houdt je niet tegen. Geen enkele gedachte zorgt ervoor dat je het proces verbreekt. Je weet niet wat je overkomt, en je wist niet eens dat je kon zoenen. Hij trouwens ook niet. Je denkt aan je beste vriendin Acha, wat die zal zeggen als ze dit hoort. Ze scheldt je natuurlijk uit in alle mogelijke talen Nothing seems to matter. Na een paar keer intens te hebben gezoend en op die manier ook gexperimenteerd, komt hij wel heel dichtbij. Je voelt je een beetje ongemakkelijk, maar daar heeft hij geen last van. 
Na al dit gebeuren vraag ik me nogmaals af, kun je dan nog wel op een normale manier met elkaar omgaan? Heb je elkaar berhaupt nog wat te vertellen? Je kunt niet verder dan dit gaan, toch? How far will you go?

Is je relatie dan nog wel leuk? Het is niet meer spannend. Zoenen heb je al gedaan en aanrakingen misschien ook wel. Een filmmoment komt niet meer, alles wordt een routine. Het vasthouden, het zoenen, de lieve woordjes zeggen en het omhelzen. Is het dan nog wel leuk? Verliefdheid slaat als het goed is om in houden van. Ook leuk, maar verliefdheid is toch veel leuker. De spanning of hij je ook wel ziet zitten, die urenlange telefoontjes midden in de nacht, de bijna kiss-momenten en de spanning wanneer je bij elkaar bent. What happens to that? Allemaal in de prullenbak! 
In chocolade zit een stof die je lichaam aanmaakt als je verliefd bent. Je wilt toch ook niet dat die stof in chocolade wordt vervangen? Anders is de chocolade toch niet meer lekker, het is geen chocolade meer. Laat mij maar de rest van me leven verliefd zijn f chocolade eten.. En jij?

----------


## romeisa18

zo begint het meestal.. ja.
Zodra je lover je alleen aanraakt heb je al het gevoel dat je vlouw moet vallen  :maf2:  dan denk je zeker niet aan je broers.
Als je oll the way gaat dan ben je niet echt goed bij je hoofd.
Maagdelijkheid is veel belangerijker dan zommige mensen denken.

verlieftheid kan leuk zijn (maar voor hoe lang?) maar chocolade blijft altijd wel lekker.  :Iluvu:

----------


## nouria22

Ik geloof niet dat het zo echt gaat met de mannen van tegenwoordig, als de verliefdheid zo intens is, dan komt die kus veel eerder!
Weinig dames komen daar eerlijk vooruit, jammer. Ik zeg altijd stille water, hebben diepe gronden, met andere woorden mensen die zich heel preuts voordoen, hebben al veel geexperiminteerd!
Ik vond het zelf ook moeilijk wat gaat een jongen nou denken als ik hem terug kus? ik ben er achter gekomen dat het me niets interreseerd! Ik wil ook helemaal geen man die mij beoordeeld om dat! Ik heb zelfs 2 vriendjes in het verleden gehad, en hoe streng ik ook mijn grenzen aangaf ze denken maar aan 1 ding, ik wil seks! Ben natuurlijk achteraf blij dat ze dat niet bij mij hebben gekregen, maar wat ik bedoel is, blijf bij je grens!
Ik ben een paar maanden geleden een wat oudere man, jr tegen gekomen, en die bleek heel anders. Heel open, beoordeeld me niet zoals veel mannen de neiging hebben bij de meeste dames. Eerlijkheid speelt een hele grote rol bij ons, ik durf me ook helemaal bloot te stellen bij hem, figuurlijk gesproken dan. Dus ik denk dat de mannen bij wie je zniet prettig voelt ook zeker helemaal niets moet doen! Seks bewaren ik en mijn vriend zeker voor na het huwelijk, maar ik schaam me niet voor hem, ik ben helemaal mezelf bij hem met alle nadelen erbij.
Ik vind het wel jammer dat de meeste mannen doen alsof een dame alleen goed is als ze maagd is, want zo een dame is veel meer dan alleen een maagdevlies... een bron van innerlijke liefde die wacht op een man doe haar neemt zoals ze is, en onvoorwaardelijk van haar zal houden...

----------


## Couscousje

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh, please.

Noem je dit een column?

Cc

----------


## Joesoef

Oooohhh my God, what a bullshit.

Ik ben een beta en ik ben dyslectisch, maar zelfs ik weet wat beters te bedenken en te schrijven. Ik zal nu ongetwijfeld iemand voor zijn hoofd stoten maar dat moet dan maar.... Kan niet met iedereen vriendjes blijven.

----------


## Female du Maroc

Wat een leuke column. Ik vind het wel sex and the city achtig. Ook de manier waarop je schrijft Fa. Het is wel zo, ik denk en jij schrijft. Ik wist alleen nooit hoe ik ht moest verwoorden, niet omdat ik woorden tekort kwam maar omdat ik niet wist welke ik moest gebruiken.

Hoe ver ik ga?
Laat ik het zo zeggen door alle verleidingen en lustgevoelens weet ik mezelf zeer zeker in te houden en met goed te houden. ik ben tenslotte ook maar een mens...I am waiting for your next column Carrie.

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Veilig vrijen?
> 
> Voorop, wat versta je onder vrijen? Knuffelen, zoenen, aan elkaar zitten of all the way? Dat laatste zit er voor mij niet in, althans nog niet. Weet je wat ik me vaak afvraag en wat ik raar vind? Ok; je hebt een vriend en na al dat leren-kennen-bullshit, ga je elkaars handje vasthouden. Dat voelt al aan alsof het al heel wat is, kriebels in je buik. Na een paar dagen of weken gaat dat vervelen. Je hebt elkaar niets meer te vertellen, alles is al gezegd. Jullie hebben beide behoefte om elkaar even vast te houden. Heel even maar. Je zet natuurlijk niet de eerste stap, je bent tenslotte een meisje. Dan slaat hij ineens onverwacht een arm om je heen. Bij hem speelt dit gevoel al veel langer. Al de eerste dag dat hij je berhaupt zag. Je wilt zijn hand weghalen, maar je vindt het wel prettig. Je denkt: straks denkt hij dat ik makkelijk ben? Moet ik niet play-hard to-get spelen? Maar hij heeft me toch al, dus so long to play hard to get.
> Ach what the hell, een keer kan geen kwaad, ik ga toch met hem trouwen! Na een paar weken neem jij ineens het initiatief en sla jij je armen innig om hem heen. Hij is helemaal verbouwereerd en weet niet wat hem overkomt. Nog meer weken of misschien wel dagen later komt hij wel heel dichtbij je lippen als hij je groet. Je doet alsof je niets door hebt en groet lekker verder en praat zelfs verder, hij mag niets doorhebben. Jij wacht op een dergelijk filmmoment en hij heeft alleen maar oog voor die mooie geglostte lippen die hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook nog eens lekker plakken.
> 
> Na een paar keer per ongeluk je lippen te hebben geraakt begint hij je gewoon te zoenen. Je wilt tegen stribbelen en je denkt aan je 3 broers, maar zelfs die gedachte houdt je niet tegen. Geen enkele gedachte zorgt ervoor dat je het proces verbreekt. Je weet niet wat je overkomt, en je wist niet eens dat je kon zoenen. Hij trouwens ook niet. Je denkt aan je beste vriendin Acha, wat die zal zeggen als ze dit hoort. Ze scheldt je natuurlijk uit in alle mogelijke talen Nothing seems to matter. Na een paar keer intens te hebben gezoend en op die manier ook gexperimenteerd, komt hij wel heel dichtbij. Je voelt je een beetje ongemakkelijk, maar daar heeft hij geen last van. 
> Na al dit gebeuren vraag ik me nogmaals af, kun je dan nog wel op een normale manier met elkaar omgaan? Heb je elkaar berhaupt nog wat te vertellen? Je kunt niet verder dan dit gaan, toch? How far will you go?
> 
> ...


ik moet je helaas gelijk geven, het zou veel leuker zijn als de jongen het meisje langer volhouden voordat ze gaa zoenen..... anders is de spanning weg. 

en voor degene die al verder zijn: doe het veilig, doe het blancha  :Smilie:   :wohaa:

----------


## Amehrache

Indeed it is...
Pas wel op dat het binnen het kader van slank zijn blijft. Een overvolle chocola vretende meid is geen fraai gezciht! Please do trust me on that!!Maar goed, daar gaat het nu niet effe om. 

Heel ver terug in het verleden werktte ik ooit met een jong frisse jonge dame, afkomstig uit de hoge vlaktes van de Rif. Ze verteldde me over haar jaren lange relatie met een zekere Glenn. U raad het al...Meneer Glenn, een wat luie neger die zich graag bezighield met naieve meisjes, en het het vaak luktte Khadija, Aicha en fatima te manipuleren.

De vraag hoefde ik uiteraard niet te stellen, want immers, een Meneer Glenn gaat zijn liefje niet alleen jarenlang lief aankijken, zoals Ms. Fa dat zo mooi formuleerde. 


Take care....

The General Mustapha Amehrache

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Woman_ 
> *Precies wat ik dacht...*



Ik ook.
en wanneer? in ramadan  :rotpc:

----------


## Mevr.Skiefoe

Ik heb geen mannen nodig..

----------


## Ladydior

Wayooo doe roestig mensen ik krijg honger van jullie...met jullie chocolaaaaa  :maf2: ..en hets nog wel ramadan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Illmatica

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Veilig vrijen?
> 
> Is je relatie dan nog wel leuk? Het is niet meer spannend. Zoenen heb je al gedaan en aanrakingen misschien ook wel. Een filmmoment komt niet meer, alles wordt een routine. Het vasthouden, het zoenen, de lieve woordjes zeggen en het omhelzen. Is het dan nog wel leuk? Verliefdheid slaat als het goed is om in houden van. Ook leuk, maar verliefdheid is toch veel leuker. De spanning of hij je ook wel ziet zitten, die urenlange telefoontjes midden in de nacht, de bijna kiss-momenten en de spanning wanneer je bij elkaar bent. What happens to that? Allemaal in de prullenbak! 
> In chocolade zit een stof die je lichaam aanmaakt als je verliefd bent. Je wilt toch ook niet dat die stof in chocolade wordt vervangen? Anders is de chocolade toch niet meer lekker, het is geen chocolade meer. Laat mij maar de rest van me leven verliefd zijn f chocolade eten.. En jij?*


Alsof verliefdheid verdwijnt bij het zoenen. Mijn ouders zijn wel al 75 jaar getrouwd en zijn nog steeds even verliefd als op de eerste dag dat ze elkaar zagen. 

Hoor mij nou! H, kill me!

----------


## LiaCarina

_Fa, ik ben een hele grote Fan. Al jaren eigenlijk, ik ben blij dat ik je nu hier zie. Ga door Fa! Ga door! Mijn stem heb je. Je bent mijn idool!_

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door EYe_OnNadYa_ 
> *Fa, ik ben een hele grote Fan. Al jaren eigenlijk, ik ben blij dat ik je nu hier zie. Ga door Fa! Ga door! Mijn stem heb je. Je bent mijn idool!*


 :lol: !

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Veilig vrijen?
> 
> 
> 
> Na een paar keer per ongeluk je lippen te hebben geraakt begint hij je gewoon te zoenen. Je wilt tegen stribbelen en je denkt aan je 3 broers, maar zelfs die gedachte houdt je niet tegen. Geen enkele gedachte zorgt ervoor dat je het proces verbreekt. Je weet niet wat je overkomt, en je wist niet eens dat je kon zoenen. Hij trouwens ook niet. Je denkt aan je beste vriendin Acha, wat die zal zeggen als ze dit hoort. Ze scheldt je natuurlijk uit in alle mogelijke talen Nothing seems to matter. Na een paar keer intens te hebben gezoend en op die manier ook gexperimenteerd, komt hij wel heel dichtbij. Je voelt je een beetje ongemakkelijk, maar daar heeft hij geen last van.
> 
> *


Sallaam Fa ... 

Mooi geschreven... Mijn complimenten! 
WEl grappig... denk niet dat er mensen tijdens het zoenen aan vriendinnen, laat staat aan broers denken. Maar wel leuke gedachte ... 

Ik neem aan je als je dit schrijft, dat je er ook ERvaring mee hebt! Jij weet best dat Chocolade... deze intense heerlijke minuten dat jou lippen de zijne raken, zijn Streling van zijn hand... De koude rillingen die veranderen in Verwarmde gevoelens voor elkaar, dit niet kunnen Vervangen. Ik ga niet oud worden en elke dag Chocolade eten, Ik kan over deze gevoelens schrijven... ben nooit verder gegaan dan elkaar zoenen. Maar om oud te worden ( met Chocolade) en alleen te kunnen fantaseren over de verder Acties Na het Zoenen... No way! 
Dan maar geen Chocolade!!! 

The One That I love ... Is The One Who I Make Love To!

InshAllah!!! 

P.s. Je kan leuk Schrijven...

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door Illmatica_ 
> *Alsof verliefdheid verdwijnt bij het zoenen. Mijn ouders zijn wel al 75 jaar getrouwd en zijn nog steeds even verliefd als op de eerste dag dat ze elkaar zagen. 
> 
> Hoor mij nou! H, kill me!*


jou ouders leiden ene halal relatie 
zij heeft het over een haram relatie, voor het trouwen dus. das een heel andere soort liefde  :Smilie:   :wohaa:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door AdamX_ 
> *jou ouders leiden ene halal relatie 
> zij heeft het over een haram relatie, voor het trouwen dus. das een heel andere soort liefde  *



Waarom is het volgens jou een ander soort LIEFDE! 

 :plet:  

Kom met betere REacties, dan deze stomme nep Reacties! 
Kom met Feiten!!! 
Hoe weet jij of er iemand een Halal Relatie heeft... !!! 
Toen haar ouders trouwde was jij nog een zaadsel half eicel! 
Feiten meneertje...

----------


## Reposent

U gotsta be fuckin' kidding me!

 :haha:

----------


## mobeton

[/IMG] 


> liefde is een van de wijsheden die ALLAH de EEUWIGE in Pacht heeft


 mobeton

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *Waarom is het volgens jou een ander soort LIEFDE! 
> 
>  
> 
> Kom met betere REacties, dan deze stomme nep Reacties! 
> Kom met Feiten!!! 
> Hoe weet jij of er iemand een Halal Relatie heeft... !!! 
> Toen haar ouders trouwde was jij nog een zaadsel half eicel! 
> Feiten meneertje...*


blijkbaar trap jij wel snel in de mooie praatjes van de loverboys, maar goed, ik zal je het uitleggen wat een halal relatie is en wat ene haraam relatie is, nou das heel simpel

man+ vrouw getrouwd = halal relatie
man+vrouw niet getrouwd, maar wel een relatie waar ze elkaar vaak alleen zijn met z;n 2 en daarbij ze elkaar weleens zoenen en misschien meer dan dat= haraam relatie

de bovengenmoede relaties zijn beide liefdevol, maar toch is er een verschil:
- de halal relaties zie ik als dubbel liefde: liefde voor Allah en liefde voor elkaar + plus ze krijgen hassant voor hun daden en ja zelfs voor de seks die ze met elkaar hebben.

- de haraam relatie kent maar 1 soort liefde, ze houden van elkaar(soms is het zelfs nep) , het nadeel hiervan ze krijgen alleen maar sayiaat.

zo zie ik het om eerlijk te zijn, maar das mijn mening (een feit)en jij jouw eigen mening.

----------


## [email protected]@

> _Geplaatst door AdamX_ 
> *blijkbaar trap jij wel snel in de mooie praatjes van de loverboys, maar goed, ik zal je het uitleggen wat een halal relatie is en wat ene haraam relatie is, nou das heel simpel
> 
> man+ vrouw getrouwd = halal relatie
> man+vrouw niet getrouwd, maar wel een relatie waar ze elkaar vaak alleen zijn met z;n 2 en daarbij ze elkaar weleens zoenen en misschien meer dan dat= haraam relatie
> 
> de bovengenmoede relaties zijn beide liefdevol, maar toch is er een verschil:
> - de halal relaties zie ik als dubbel liefde: liefde voor Allah en liefde voor elkaar + plus ze krijgen hassant voor hun daden en ja zelfs voor de seks die ze met elkaar hebben.
> 
> ...




Bravo!

----------


## Blondy

Leuk. 

Ik heb wel moeten lachen om het stukje waarin je het 'Filmmoment' noemt. Mijn vriendinnen en ik noemen het nl. ook altijd zo.

----------


## brown suger

ja ja, 

Dat gevoel kent iedereen,maar de jongens moeten hun grenzen kennen en jij moet je ni schuldigvoelen omdat de relatie,vriedschap of ik weet ni wat ze tegenwoordig er tegenover zeggen niet zal verder gaan of er geen passie in de relatie zit....?

----------


## Samsei

...ik geloof dus cht niet dat lle vrouwen hier op maroc.nl maagd zijn. Ik wil even van de vrouwen die niet meer maagd zijn horen wat zij vinden van de column.

Mmmh...shit! Dan moet ik eigenlijk ook eerlijk zijn over de column denk ik...ach de column is wel okey  :moe:  

Ik wil nog even iets kwijt:

Oordeel niet over anderen alsjeblieft. Iedereen heeft zijn minder mooie eigenschappen. De een is een beetje lelijk, de ander een niet al te vrome moslim, weer een ander is een (mannelijke/vrouwelijke) s.let...

WHO CARES!

Er is er maar en aan wie je in het hiernamaals verantwoording verschuldigd bent. Voor dit leven, heb je alleen je eigen, ziel, hart en rede als gids in dit leven vol kennis, informatie, contacten, ervaringen en gevoelens. Of zoals een Frans sprekende Ecuadoriaan mij een keer zei: PROFITEZ LA VIE!

Allahie3aoen!

PS: Aristoteles: "Geluk is geheel afhankelijk van onszelf."

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door AdamX_ 
> *blijkbaar trap jij wel snel in de mooie praatjes van de loverboys, maar goed, ik zal je het uitleggen wat een halal relatie is en wat ene haraam relatie is, nou das heel simpel
> 
> *


Sorry, maar ik vroeg alleen Om een Duidelijker Antwoord Meneertje Smart Ass!! 

Waaruit blijkt trouwens dat ik er snel in trap???!! 
Je antwoord was trouwens Mooi, mijn Complimenten.
Maar je komt weer met een Antwoord dat je blijkbaar uit je duim hebt gezogen! Ik kan jou ook vertellen dat je een of andere Scheinheilige Loverboy bent die hier Heilig probeert te doen, Met je mooie Antwoorden, Maar dat zou dan alleen een gedachte van mij zijn... Niet echt de Waarheid! NIet echt een Feit! 

Mra Sellama!  :bril:

----------


## Joepie

Volg je gevoel, allah heeft het je gegeven.

Maar ik ben maar een varken, een ongelovige.... toch?

----------


## Samsei

> _Geplaatst door Joepie_ 
> *Volg je gevoel, allah heeft het je gegeven.
> 
> Maar ik ben maar een varken, een ongelovige.... toch?*


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wat wil je als antwoord hebben?

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door EgyptGirl_ 
> *Sorry, maar ik vroeg alleen Om een Duidelijker Antwoord Meneertje Smart Ass!! 
> 
> Waaruit blijkt trouwens dat ik er snel in trap???!! 
> Je antwoord was trouwens Mooi, mijn Complimenten.
> Maar je komt weer met een Antwoord dat je blijkbaar uit je duim hebt gezogen! Ik kan jou ook vertellen dat je een of andere Scheinheilige Loverboy bent die hier Heilig probeert te doen, Met je mooie Antwoorden, Maar dat zou dan alleen een gedachte van mij zijn... Niet echt de Waarheid! NIet echt een Feit! 
> 
> Mra Sellama! *


hi niet zo boos op me reageren hoor of voel je wel aangesproken?  :corcky:  
bedankt voor je compliment voor hetantwoord dat ik volgens jou uit mn duim heb gezogen, maar ik was wel eerlijk tegen je, spreek uit ervaring en uit de ervaring die ik hoor en lees van andere .
OOK ik heb haraam relaties gehad en nog steeds voor open sta(met de hoop in mn hart snel een halal relatie te beginnen, trouwen dus).
En nee ik ben geen loverboy en ik kan dat nooit zijn, simpel omdat ik weet hoe erg dat is. 

Heb dus alleen eerlijk mn mening gegeven wat ik ervan vind ook al doe ik zelf ook mee met zulke haraam relaties, maar in mn gedachten blijf ik het verkeerd vinden en weet dat hetdus haraam is.

hoop dat ik nu wel duidleijk ben  :nerd:

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door Joepie_ 
> *Volg je gevoel, allah heeft het je gegeven.
> 
> Maar ik ben maar een varken, een ongelovige.... toch?*


God heeft jou ook verstand gegeven om over je gevoelens te beheersen en na te dneken  :Smilie: 

Maar zoals ej zelf aangeeft een ongelovige die eet/drinkt en doet maar wat net als alle dieren alhoewel de dieren in dit geval beter zijn :grote grijns: 

p.s. het zijn jou woorden, ik maakte het alleen maar duidlijker  :petaf:   :lol: 
















En niet persoonlijk opvatten aub  :zwaai:

----------


## AdamX

> _Geplaatst door brown suger_ 
> *ja ja, 
> 
> Dat gevoel kent iedereen,maar de jongens moeten hun grenzen kennen en jij moet je ni schuldigvoelen omdat de relatie,vriedschap of ik weet ni wat ze tegenwoordig er tegenover zeggen niet zal verder gaan of er geen passie in de relatie zit....?*


die grenzen moeten ze het wel duidelijker maken en vooral nisk doen met tegenzin waar je later spijt va krijgt!

maa ja het beste is toch om snel een halal realatie van te maken, dan mag alles  :Smilie:  en de liefde zal nog meer groeien  :Iluvu:

----------


## EgyptGirl

> _Geplaatst door AdamX_ 
> *hi niet zo boos op me reageren hoor of voel je wel aangesproken?  
> bedankt voor je compliment voor hetantwoord dat ik volgens jou uit mn duim heb gezogen, maar ik was wel eerlijk tegen je, spreek uit ervaring en uit de ervaring die ik hoor en lees van andere .
> OOK ik heb haraam relaties gehad en nog steeds voor open sta(met de hoop in mn hart snel een halal relatie te beginnen, trouwen dus).
> En nee ik ben geen loverboy en ik kan dat nooit zijn, simpel omdat ik weet hoe erg dat is. 
> 
> Heb dus alleen eerlijk mn mening gegeven wat ik ervan vind ook al doe ik zelf ook mee met zulke haraam relaties, maar in mn gedachten blijf ik het verkeerd vinden en weet dat hetdus haraam is.
> 
> hoop dat ik nu wel duidleijk ben *


Ik Was helemaal niet Boos... ! 
En ik voel me zeker niet Aangesproken, ik vond het wel leuk om met je te discusseren... voor zover je dit een discussie kan noemen! 
Waardeer je Eerlijkheid  :duim:  

( ik weet ook wel wat een Haraam Relatie en een Halal Relatie is ) 


Maar ik vond het mooi wat je zei dat je bij een Halal Relatie 2 soorten van Liefde hebt... De Liefde Voor Allah(swt) en de Liefde Voor elkaar! 

 :duim:  

Mra Sellama

----------


## AdamX

:ole:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Webdisaster

Fa, trek je niets aan van de mensen die je column geen column vinden. Ik vond het wel grappig en herkenbaar.  :Smilie: 

@ Cc en Women, waarom laten jullie ons niet zien wat een echte column dan is? ntje die jullie zelf hebben geschreven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gerard074

dacht dat het om die nieuwe condooms ging met drie verschillende soorten chocolade smaak

----------


## liya

Ik ben een paar maanden geleden een wat oudere man, jr tegen gekomen, en die bleek heel anders. Heel open, beoordeeld me niet zoals veel mannen de neiging hebben bij de meeste dames. Eerlijkheid speelt een hele grote rol bij ons, ik durf me ook helemaal bloot te stellen bij hem, figuurlijk gesproken dan. Dus ik denk dat de mannen bij wie je zniet prettig voelt ook zeker helemaal niets moet doen! Seks bewaren ik en mijn vriend zeker voor na het huwelijk, maar ik schaam me niet voor hem, ik ben helemaal mezelf bij hem met alle nadelen erbij.
Ik vind het wel jammer dat de meeste mannen doen alsof een dame alleen goed is als ze maagd is, want zo een dame is veel meer dan alleen een maagdevlies... een bron van innerlijke liefde die wacht op een man doe haar neemt zoals ze is, en onvoorwaardelijk van haar zal houden... [/B][/QUOTE] 


Eerlijk! Vind ik wel cool! Inderdaad, in een goede relatie voel je wel wanneer je klaar bent om die stap verder te zetten! Heel belangrijk is ook dat je er over praat met elkaar. Als die jongen je echt graag ziet zal hij je helemaal niet beoordelen ! (trouwens hoeveel van de jongens zijn nog maagd ?) Vertrouwen en respect zijn de sleutelwoorden en alles wat er gebeurd is tussen jullie en heeft voor de rest niemand wat met te maken ! 

ps, die chocolade heeft trouwens best wat neveneffecten!!

----------


## liya

die quote was dus geplaats door Nouria22 

(voor diegenen die de discussie van p1 al uit het oog verloren waren )

----------


## jazzmine

awel, ik vind dat je ongelijk hebt, ik heb een relatie van 2 jaar en bij ons is er altijd iets interessant te vertellen! het hangt van persoon tot persoon af. En er zijn ook veel interesante dingens om te doen. het hoeft toch niet alleen zoenen en knuffelen zijn? als je met elkaar een filmpje gaat halen of je gaat naar het zwembad enz... dan vind ik het toch dan beter dan chocolaaa!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx belguimgirl

----------


## Melina

Uit ervaring zeg ik dat ik de verliefdheid heb behouden tot de dag van vandaag...ik heb mijn ware in 1998 leren kennen en we zijn vorig jaar getrouwd!! Nog steeds hebben we RSI in onze duimen van het smsen, nog steeds verlang ik naar zijn hand in mijn hand, zijn omhelzing, etc. Dus als je de juiste hebt dan hoef je echt NOOIT meer chocola!

----------


## Cactus

A3oedu billah, waar gaat dat naar toe met de jeugd van tegenwoordig. 
Schamen jullie je niet?

Dat jullie dit allemaal doen, gaat mij niets aan, maar moeten jullie er ook nog voor uitkomen??

ooit gehoord van prive??

Het is triest gesteld met onze jeugd.

----------


## amatouallah

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Veilig vrijen?
> 
> Voorop, wat versta je onder vrijen? Knuffelen, zoenen, aan elkaar zitten of all the way? Dat laatste zit er voor mij niet in, althans nog niet. Weet je wat ik me vaak afvraag en wat ik raar vind? Ok; je hebt een vriend en na al dat leren-kennen-bullshit, ga je elkaars handje vasthouden. Dat voelt al aan alsof het al heel wat is, kriebels in je buik. Na een paar dagen of weken gaat dat vervelen. Je hebt elkaar niets meer te vertellen, alles is al gezegd. Jullie hebben beide behoefte om elkaar even vast te houden. Heel even maar. Je zet natuurlijk niet de eerste stap, je bent tenslotte een meisje. Dan slaat hij ineens onverwacht een arm om je heen. Bij hem speelt dit gevoel al veel langer. Al de eerste dag dat hij je berhaupt zag. Je wilt zijn hand weghalen, maar je vindt het wel prettig. Je denkt: straks denkt hij dat ik makkelijk ben? Moet ik niet play-hard to-get spelen? Maar hij heeft me toch al, dus so long to play hard to get.
> Ach what the hell, een keer kan geen kwaad, ik ga toch met hem trouwen! Na een paar weken neem jij ineens het initiatief en sla jij je armen innig om hem heen. Hij is helemaal verbouwereerd en weet niet wat hem overkomt. Nog meer weken of misschien wel dagen later komt hij wel heel dichtbij je lippen als hij je groet. Je doet alsof je niets door hebt en groet lekker verder en praat zelfs verder, hij mag niets doorhebben. Jij wacht op een dergelijk filmmoment en hij heeft alleen maar oog voor die mooie geglostte lippen die hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook nog eens lekker plakken.
> 
> Na een paar keer per ongeluk je lippen te hebben geraakt begint hij je gewoon te zoenen. Je wilt tegen stribbelen en je denkt aan je 3 broers, maar zelfs die gedachte houdt je niet tegen. Geen enkele gedachte zorgt ervoor dat je het proces verbreekt. Je weet niet wat je overkomt, en je wist niet eens dat je kon zoenen. Hij trouwens ook niet. Je denkt aan je beste vriendin Acha, wat die zal zeggen als ze dit hoort. Ze scheldt je natuurlijk uit in alle mogelijke talen Nothing seems to matter. Na een paar keer intens te hebben gezoend en op die manier ook gexperimenteerd, komt hij wel heel dichtbij. Je voelt je een beetje ongemakkelijk, maar daar heeft hij geen last van. 
> Na al dit gebeuren vraag ik me nogmaals af, kun je dan nog wel op een normale manier met elkaar omgaan? Heb je elkaar berhaupt nog wat te vertellen? Je kunt niet verder dan dit gaan, toch? How far will you go?
> 
> ...


 wie zegt nou zulke vieze dingen waaar meisjes zijn van maar 12 dus hou op ja  :kalasnikov:   :maffia:   :maffia:   :slapen:   :kotsen2:   :zweep:   :zweep:   :piraat:   :corcky:

----------


## courage

haha
Wel goed gezegd meisje........je hebt helemaal gelijk.......
Maar ik kan je een ding zeggen....Je vergeet de sex..........die kan eeerg lekker zijn..........Maar ja uiteindelijk draait het om een oergevoel dat in de man en vrouw zit........Je genen doorgeven aan de volgende generatie............KInderen dus.
M.a.w. zonder die verliefheid en sex en de andere bullshit eromheen, zullen wij mannen en vrouwen nooit met elkaar trouwen, want ja wie haalt het in zijn hoofd om te gaan trouwen.......je bent jarenlang alleen geweest, vrijheid....je kunt doen en laten wat je wilt en ineens ga je je leven met iemand anders delen.........24 uur per dag, 7 dagen in de week...je hele leven lang. Zelfs de geur van elkaar scheten herken je op een gegeven moment hahah....Niks is overgebleven van die verliefdheid....Tja.....Je genen willen voortplanten.....Kinderen, daar draait het allemaal om...Voortplanting 
Kijk maar in de dierenwereld....veel verschillen we niet van hun ...alleen wij zijn veel complexer haha....Uiteindelijk komt het op hetzelfde neer

Changaman
[email protected]

----------


## Dina el

weet je waneer het is voor mij veilig vrije als ik rond men vinger een trouwring van mijn geliefde draag dan is het voor mij pas veilig vrije
mij krijg je zeker nie met zulke smoesjes in bed hoor

----------


## Dina el

ohja COURAGE spreek voor je eigen maar ik vergelijk mij nie met een dier lahster  :zweep:

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Dina el_ 
> *ohja COURAGE spreek voor je eigen maar ik vergelijk mij nie met een dier lahster *


Je kunt nog een hoop leren over menselijk gedrag door naar dieren te kijken. Veel van onze natuurlijke instincten zie je namelijk terug bij dieren. Een vergelijking is dus helemaal zo gek nog niet. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## wajow

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Female du Maroc_ 
[B]Wat een leuke column. Ik vind het wel sex and the city achtig. Ook de manier waarop je schrijft Fa. Het is wel zo, ik denk en jij schrijft. Ik wist alleen nooit hoe ik ht moest verwoorden, niet omdat ik woorden tekort kwam maar omdat ik niet wist welke ik moest gebruiken.


salut female du maroc...
ben het helemaal met je eens.... heb altijd naar sex and the city gekeken en vond deze column inderdaad er wat van hebben

en wat betreft de schrijfster van de column....
You GO Girl!!!!!

ben nu al fan van je

----------


## QuelleBidon

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Veilig vrijen?
> Is je relatie dan nog wel leuk? Het is niet meer spannend. Zoenen heb je al gedaan en aanrakingen misschien ook wel. Een filmmoment komt niet meer, alles wordt een routine. Het vasthouden, het zoenen, de lieve woordjes zeggen en het omhelzen. Is het dan nog wel leuk? Verliefdheid slaat als het goed is om in houden van. Ook leuk, maar verliefdheid is toch veel leuker. De spanning of hij je ook wel ziet zitten, die urenlange telefoontjes midden in de nacht, de bijna kiss-momenten en de spanning wanneer je bij elkaar bent. What happens to that? Allemaal in de prullenbak! 
> In chocolade zit een stof die je lichaam aanmaakt als je verliefd bent. Je wilt toch ook niet dat die stof in chocolade wordt vervangen? Anders is de chocolade toch niet meer lekker, het is geen chocolade meer. Laat mij maar de rest van me leven verliefd zijn f chocolade eten.. En jij?*


Je bent toevallig toch niet een voorstander van echtscheidingen?

Immers, als ik het goed begrijp zal na het trouwen en dus na lles te hebben ervaren het eveneens een saaie boel worden....  :Confused:

----------


## QuelleBidon

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Oooohhh my God, what a bullshit.
> 
> Ik ben een beta en ik ben dyslectisch, maar zelfs ik weet wat beters te bedenken en te schrijven. Ik zal nu ongetwijfeld iemand voor zijn hoofd stoten maar dat moet dan maar.... Kan niet met iedereen vriendjes blijven.*


Je hebt het over je dyslexie, maar je concludeert desondanks dat de columniste minder goed schrijft dan jou.... 

Misschien heb je i.p.v. wat woorden hele zinnen over het hoofd gezien, Joespoes!

----------


## QuelleBidon

> _Geplaatst door Samsei_ 
> *...ik geloof dus cht niet dat lle vrouwen hier op maroc.nl maagd zijn. Ik wil even van de vrouwen die niet meer maagd zijn horen wat zij vinden van de column.
> 
> Mmmh...shit! Dan moet ik eigenlijk ook eerlijk zijn over de column denk ik...ach de column is wel okey  
> 
> Ik wil nog even iets kwijt:
> 
> Oordeel niet over anderen alsjeblieft. Iedereen heeft zijn minder mooie eigenschappen. De een is een beetje lelijk, de ander een niet al te vrome moslim, weer een ander is een (mannelijke/vrouwelijke) s.let...
> 
> ...



En was het Homeros niet die zei: originaliteit is het mooiste dat er is.

Waarom zou ik niet oordelen? Juist door die mindere eigenschappen kan ik oordelen, wat jij eigenlijk eveneens doet...

----------


## Migwi

:slapen:   :slapen:   :slapen:   :slapen: 

Wat een klets.

Ten eerste,  :student:  leuk dat je dat weet van die stof in chocolade, maar weet je wel hoeveel chocolade je moet eten wil je hetzelfde gevoel krijgen als dat je echt verliefd bent en met je vriendje samen bent?
Waarschijnlijk niet, anders begon je hier niet over. In ieder geval, die hoeveelheid krijg jij nooit in jouw kleine lichaampje gepropt.

Ten tweede, ik weet niet wat voor relaties jij hebt, maar ik ben nooit uitgepraat met mijn vrienden en vriendinnen en zou dat dus ook niet zijn met m'n vriendin.
Tuurlijk, op den duur weet je zo ongeveer alles wel van elkaar, school, interesses, meningen, familie. Zo fokking wat?
Er blijven altijd nog dingen waar je over kan discussieren en er komen nieuwe onderwerpen op je pad.
En ja, die verliefdheid gaat weg op den duur. Bij het meerendeel van de stellen in ieder geval en dat wordt dan het 'houden van'. 
Maar de spanning weg uit je relatie? Dan doe je toch iets fout. Er zijn namelijk nog genoeg dingen die je kunt doen om de spanning erin te houden.

Anyway, zoals ik al zei. Wat een klets.
 :zwaai:

----------


## Migwi

> _Geplaatst door Cactus_ 
> *A3oedu billah, waar gaat dat naar toe met de jeugd van tegenwoordig. 
> Schamen jullie je niet?
> 
> Dat jullie dit allemaal doen, gaat mij niets aan, maar moeten jullie er ook nog voor uitkomen??
> 
> ooit gehoord van prive??
> 
> Het is triest gesteld met onze jeugd.*


Wat ben jij nou weer slap aan het ouwehoeren?
Wat staat er getypt in dit topic waarvoor iemand zich zou moeten schamen dan volgens jou???
Verklaar je nader...

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door QuelleBidon_
> Je bent toevallig toch niet een voorstander van echtscheidingen?
> 
> Immers, als ik het goed begrijp zal na het trouwen en dus na lles te hebben ervaren het eveneens een saaie boel worden....


Ha QuelleBidon, dit was ook mijn eerste gedachte.

Maar misschien is de bedoeling dat je het uitstelt tot de thuishaven van het huwelijk, en dan voor anker gaat en geen echtscheiding.

Maar dan zeg jij misschien dat het anker gaat roesten? Wat onromantisch! ...

Maar dan zeg jij misschien: waarom kan het dan niet eerder romantisch worden en blijven?

Dat is mijn laatste gedachte ...






> _Geplaatst door Migwi_
> Wat een klets.


Beetje positiever - 

Leuk stukje, Fa!





> _Geplaatst door Migwi_
> "Atheism is a non-prophet organization"


Briljant. Geen non-profit organisation trouwens.

----------


## Migwi

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *
> 
> Beetje positiever - 
> 
> Leuk stukje, Fa!
> 
> *


Positiever?
Okay okay.

Hey Fa, leuk geschreven hoor.
Maar het is nog steeds klets.

----------


## xmeisjex

Wat een vreselijke column, zo ver van de waarheid. Het lijkt haast wel of die column in de jaren 50 is geschreven. Handje vasthouden, misschien een kusje geven? Give me a break zeg. Geloof je het zelf?
De jongens en meisjes die geen geliefde (gehad) hebben zijn op een hand te tellen. Neem het ze niet kwalijk. Tegenwoordig trouwen we niet meer op ons 14e ofzo.
De hypocrisie rondom sex moet echt een halt toegeroepen worden, want uiteindelijk zorgt dit er voor dat we nog verder van huis raken dan we al zijn met al die dichtgenaaide vrouwen, abortussen en (Veel!!!) Soa's onder Marokaanse vrouwen!!!

----------


## Hans Rooijmans

Veilig vrijen is wel verstandig! Mijn ervaring is dat veel moslimjongens lekker een Hollandse jongen pakken (of zich laten pakken, dat vooral), zolang ze niet getrouwd zijn (en daarna vaak ook nog). De praktijk is vaak anders dan de leer. Als ze later goede minnaars zijn, hebben ze dat vaak van een andere man geleerd... maar of dat altijd veilig ging? Bij mij wel!

----------


## looi

> _Geplaatst door Hans Rooijmans_ 
> *Veilig vrijen is wel verstandig! Mijn ervaring is dat veel moslimjongens lekker een Hollandse jongen pakken (of zich laten pakken, dat vooral), zolang ze niet getrouwd zijn (en daarna vaak ook nog). De praktijk is vaak anders dan de leer. Als ze later goede minnaars zijn, hebben ze dat vaak van een andere man geleerd... maar of dat altijd veilig ging? Bij mij wel!*


'veel', je kunt natuurlijk ook overdrijven, hoor. Ik weet ook niet met wie jij allemaal omgaat, maar de enkeling die ik ken, heeft wel moeite met anale penetratie. Ik vind je bewoordingen wat plat.

----------


## Hans Rooijmans

> _Geplaatst door looi_ 
> *'veel', je kunt natuurlijk ook overdrijven, hoor. Ik weet ook niet met wie jij allemaal omgaat, maar de enkeling die ik ken, heeft wel moeite met anale penetratie. Ik vind je bewoordingen wat plat.*


Sorry, Looi, het was niet mijn bedoeling plat over te komen. Je hebt gelijk dat anale seks een taboe is, maar ook dit wordt meer met de mond beleden dan in werkelijkheid. Mijn ervaring is dat vooral Marokkaanse jongens enthousiaste minnaars zijn (maar ook Tunesische en Turkse), zowel actief als passief. Maar nogmaals, zolang je er maar niet over praat.

----------


## hessylicious

hey fa je TEKSTJE is wel leuk geschreven, maar het is ni echt een column vind ik dan...
Je schrijft wel leuk, je weet je te verwoorden...
Maar je hebt t over handjes vasthouden en kusjes geven....De jingens en de meiden zijn al heeel wat verder meis..
ook nog iets, meid hoe stel je je t getrouwde leven voor? Als je getrouwd bent gaat de verliefdheid dus ook over, en dan..........
jah dan ga je van elkaar houden. Maar dat betekent toch niet dat je niks meer te vertellen hebt, of ligt dat aan mij....
En sommige mensen die hier hun bek open trekken, doen echt alsof ze achterlijk zijn he...Ze3ma taboe, we leven niet meer in de middeleeuwen...Het gebeurt allemaal tegenwoordig. 
You don't have to accept it, just try to live with it....

Bousa

----------


## hass

beste Fa 

hoe vind jij dan dat het wel zou moeten gebeuren?
de bedoeling van een liefdesrelatie is om net intiemer met elkaar om te gaan, 
anders is het gewoon een vriendschappelijke relatie, niet?

en liefde is wat overblijft als de verliefdheid is uitgedoofd


ik heb bij het hele gedoe onwetendheid over wat kan en niet, en ik vind al heel wat dat we er ergens toch over kunnen praten. 
want bij net zo'n vragen kan je niet gemakkelijk terecht bij vader of moeder.

dan heb ik net nog ene vraag, hoe weet je of iemand wel de ware voor je is om te trouwen, 
als je relatie niet gebaseerd is op een intieme relatie


salaam moe'leykum ~ hass

----------


## Jungel_lady

Ik had graag een reactie van Fa willen zien, maar zij zwijgt in alle talen...

----------


## Fa

Bedankt, maar wie ben je dan en waar heb je nog meer columns van me gelezen?

Groetjes Fa

----------


## Fa

> _Geplaatst door QuelleBidon_ 
> *Je bent toevallig toch niet een voorstander van echtscheidingen?
> 
> Immers, als ik het goed begrijp zal na het trouwen en dus na lles te hebben ervaren het eveneens een saaie boel worden.... *


Lieve Quelle Bidon,

Ik ben zeker geen voorstander van echtscheidingen, maar wel een voorstander van het gezellig houden in een relatie. Als je het getrouwd bent, dan kun je letterlijk van alles doen op elk gebied, zowel op seksueel als op relationeel gebied. Ik bedoelde alleen maar te zeggen dat als je een (haram)relatie hebt dan verleg je misschien makkelijk je grenzen. Eerst zeg je ik zoen echt niet met hem, na het zoenen zeg je hij mag echt niet mijn borsten aanraken etc etc. Je bergijpt me punt nu wel.

Groetjes Fa

----------


## Fa

> _Geplaatst door Migwi_ 
> *   
> 
> Wat een klets.
> 
> Ten eerste,  leuk dat je dat weet van die stof in chocolade, maar weet je wel hoeveel chocolade je moet eten wil je hetzelfde gevoel krijgen als dat je echt verliefd bent en met je vriendje samen bent?
> Waarschijnlijk niet, anders begon je hier niet over. In ieder geval, die hoeveelheid krijg jij nooit in jouw kleine lichaampje gepropt.
> 
> Ten tweede, ik weet niet wat voor relaties jij hebt, maar ik ben nooit uitgepraat met mijn vrienden en vriendinnen en zou dat dus ook niet zijn met m'n vriendin.
> ...


Ten eerste wie zegt dat ik niet weet hoeveel chocolade je nodig hebt. Als ik chocolade eet dan geniet ik ontzettend, en dan bedoel ik ook ontzettend. Het is van tijdelijke duur, maar wat niet? Zoals je zelf al zei verliefdheid gaat over en verandert in houden van, niet waar? Een orgasme duurt toch ook niet heel lang, maar iedere keer geniet je wel? 

Ten tweede wil ik niet zeggen dat je uitgepraat raakt, maar wel dat het minder spannend is.(gespreksstof) Dat er geen spanning meer is wil niet gelijk zeggen dat je iets fouts doet, misschien is je man wel erg saai en verder wel leuk. Jij probeert het dan wel spannend te maken, maar als je geen tegenreactie krijgt dan houdt het op een gegeven moment op! Ik ben helemaal voor het spannend maken, ik haal dan ook alles uit de kast. Van handboeien (als hij daarvan houdt) tot sexy lingerie. Althans als ik getrouwd ben.

Groetjes spannend makende Fa

----------


## Fa

> _Geplaatst door xmeisjex_ 
> *Wat een vreselijke column, zo ver van de waarheid. Het lijkt haast wel of die column in de jaren 50 is geschreven. Handje vasthouden, misschien een kusje geven? Give me a break zeg. Geloof je het zelf?
> De jongens en meisjes die geen geliefde (gehad) hebben zijn op een hand te tellen. Neem het ze niet kwalijk. Tegenwoordig trouwen we niet meer op ons 14e ofzo.
> De hypocrisie rondom sex moet echt een halt toegeroepen worden, want uiteindelijk zorgt dit er voor dat we nog verder van huis raken dan we al zijn met al die dichtgenaaide vrouwen, abortussen en (Veel!!!) Soa's onder Marokaanse vrouwen!!!*


Beste xmeisjex,

Ik wardeer je mening, maar ik wil er wel even bij vermelden dat ik vanuit mijn eigen ervaring praat. Ik ben dan misschien wel dat ene meisje uit de jaren 50 en mijn vriendinnen (helaas) ook! Ik geloof wel dat er veel een geliefde hebben gehad, maar of ze ver zijn gegaan dat is een ander verhaal. Ik in ieder geval 'nog' niet. 

Groetjes Fa

----------


## Jungel_lady

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Bedankt, maar wie ben je dan en waar heb je nog meer columns van me gelezen?
> 
> Groetjes Fa*


Bedoel je mij??
Ik heb nog nooit een column van je gelezen, hier niet en ergens anders ook niet....

Maar...je hebt een topic geopend, veel mensen hebben gereageerd, en sommige van hen stelden vragen, maar je gaf steeds geen antwoord of een reactie terug. Dat vond ik eigenlijk heel jammer.

Sommige dwaalden van het onderwerp af, dat vind/vond ik ook erg jammer.
Het ging volgens mij over veilig vrijen(inhoud)en niet over jou column(of die goed of slecht is) 
Of zie ik het verkeerd??? dat kan ook......

Groetjes

----------


## Fa

> _Geplaatst door Jungel_lady_ 
> *Bedoel je mij??
> Ik heb nog nooit een column van je gelezen, hier niet en ergens anders ook niet....
> 
> Maar...je hebt een topic geopend, veel mensen hebben gereageerd, en sommige van hen stelden vragen, maar je gaf steeds geen antwoord of een reactie terug. Dat vond ik eigenlijk heel jammer.
> 
> Sommige dwaalden van het onderwerp af, dat vind/vond ik ook erg jammer.
> Het ging volgens mij over veilig vrijen(inhoud)en niet over jou column(of die goed of slecht is) 
> Of zie ik het verkeerd??? dat kan ook......
> ...


Jungle Lady,

Nee, het was niet voor jou bedoeld die reactie. Ik heb geen topic geopend, ik ben columniste. Ik had gek genoeg nog geen inlognaam vandaar dat ik niet reageerde. Ik probeer met mijn column ook de mening te peilen van andere Marokkanen, jammer dat ze dan inderdaad onderling 'ruzie' gaan maken. 

Heb ik al je vragen beantwoord?

Groetjes Fa

----------


## Jungel_lady

Helemaal duidelijk Fa, dank je wel voor je reactie/uitleg;-))  :Smilie:

----------


## Te quiero

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Beste xmeisjex,
> 
> Ik wardeer je mening, maar ik wil er wel even bij vermelden dat ik vanuit mijn eigen ervaring praat. Ik ben dan misschien wel dat ene meisje uit de jaren 50 en mijn vriendinnen (helaas) ook! Ik geloof wel dat er veel een geliefde hebben gehad, maar of ze ver zijn gegaan dat is een ander verhaal. Ik in ieder geval 'nog' niet. 
> 
> Groetjes Fa*


Ik ben tot nu toe alleen op forums geweest van "nieuws van de dag".
Fatima vind ik heel aangenaam overkomen. Het is prettig om te lezen hoe ze netjes blijft en zich niet laat verleiden om ook grof te reageren op al die groffe opmerkingen. Of ze religieus is, maagd of geen maagd vind ik niet belangrijk. Wat ze met haar geest en lichaam doet, moet ze zelf weten. Haar prettige omgang en goede voorbeeld die ze op deze website toont, vind ik veel belangrijker. 




> _Geplaatst door xmeisjex_ 
> *Wat een vreselijke column, zo ver van de waarheid. Het lijkt haast wel of die column in de jaren 50 is geschreven. Handje vasthouden, misschien een kusje geven? Give me a break zeg. Geloof je het zelf?
> De jongens en meisjes die geen geliefde (gehad) hebben zijn op een hand te tellen. Neem het ze niet kwalijk. Tegenwoordig trouwen we niet meer op ons 14e ofzo.
> De hypocrisie rondom sex moet echt een halt toegeroepen worden, want uiteindelijk zorgt dit er voor dat we nog verder van huis raken dan we al zijn met al die dichtgenaaide vrouwen, abortussen en (Veel!!!) Soa's onder Marokaanse vrouwen!!!*


Xmeisjex heeft wat dit betreft gelijk. Ze is waarschijnlijk van een jongere generatie.
Tegenwoordig is het een schande om nog maagd te zijn nadat je je middelbare school hebt doorlopen. Meisjes proberen met stoer doen en leugens te verbergen dat ze nog maagd zijn.
Vroeger was het andersom. 
In strenge religieuze familie bestaat dit misschien ook nog.
En daar heb je ook meer "stille waters die diepe gronden maken", neem ik aan.

----------


## Soumica

Salaam allemaal... Ik vind dat je het heel goed hebt verwoord Fa.. Zoals eentje zei van: ik denk, en jij schrijf sluit ik me ook bij haar aan. Ik kan mezelf vaak niet uitten hihih en je verwoord het precies zoals ik het ook zie en altijd wou zeggen  :knipoog:  Ga vooral zo door ,.... Beslama 


Soumica  :zwaai:

----------


## Soumica

> _Geplaatst door Te quiero_ 
> *Ik ben tot nu toe alleen op forums geweest van "nieuws van de dag".
> Fatima vind ik heel aangenaam overkomen. Het is prettig om te lezen hoe ze netjes blijft en zich niet laat verleiden om ook grof te reageren op al die groffe opmerkingen. Of ze religieus is, maagd of geen maagd vind ik niet belangrijk. Wat ze met haar geest en lichaam doet, moet ze zelf weten. Haar prettige omgang en goede voorbeeld die ze op deze website toont, vind ik veel belangrijker. 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmeisjex heeft wat dit betreft gelijk. Ze is waarschijnlijk van een jongere generatie.
> Tegenwoordig is het een schande om nog maagd te zijn nadat je je middelbare school hebt doorlopen. Meisjes proberen met stoer doen en leugens te verbergen dat ze nog maagd zijn.
> Vroeger was het andersom. 
> ...


  :schok:  Schande? jouw mening is een schande !!! jah dat is wat ik vind maar los van dat mag je altijd je eigen mening hebben..
wat Fa zegt is gewoon zo en waarom moet je dan van de jongere generatie zijn? Hallo? is het een schande om nog maagd te zijn en ga je daar voor liegen? Soebana Allah waarom zou ik mij ervoor schamen? 
Fa laat je niet gek maken door zulk soort berichten  :knipoog:

----------


## catch22

Even voor de goede orde, wat is er schadelijk aan om met iemand sex te hebben, als je er allebei zin in hebt, het veilig doet en achteraf netjes de lakens verschoond...

Suggesties als 'te ver' gaan, kuisheid, bewaren, blabadiebla - je moet vanuit jezelf voelen dat het goed is. Een vrije keuze, maar dat betekent niet dat je met jan en alleman het bed in moet duiken. 

En dan nu wat wetenschappelijke feitjes:

verliefdheid kan ongeveer 3 maanden lang duren (gemeten aan stoffen in je bloed), dan kunnen er tot ongeveer 2 jaar lang, nog vlagen van verliefdheid zijn, maar nooit zo intens dan die eerste drie maanden. (Vrouwen worden overigens sneller 'minder verliefd').

Bij een man in een lange relatie (na 1 a 2 jaar), daalt zijn testoteron niveau. Dit betekent onder meer dat hij minder geinteresseerd wordt in sex (ook minder geinteresseerd in andere vrouwen!). Ook zijn verlangen om vreemd te gaan wordt minder. Langzaam maar zeker verandert de passionele liefde in empathische liefde (of de relatie verbreekt). In feite stoomt de natuur de man klaar voor zijn vaderschap. Van passionele minnaar tot goede oppasser voor je kinderen. 


Spannnend impliceert nieuw. Je kan de meest exotische kleren voor hem dragen, hij kan zijn lichaam trainen, je kan kaarslicht vervangen door felle lampen, of weer andersom, en spiegels ophangen naast je bed, maar uiteindelijk zijn het dezelfde personen die de spiegel reflecteert - die van elkaar houden, maar nooit meer die spanning kunnen voelen van vroeger.

----------


## DAME23

CHOCOLA????????

NOU NEE, VAN CHOCOLA WORDT JE ALLEEN MAAR DIKKER EN DIKKER, MAAR VAN MIJN VENT WORD IK ALLEEN MAAR VROLIJKER EN VERLIEFD.
DUS VOOR MIJ GEEN CHOCOLA.IK KEN MIJN MAN AL 9JAAR EN TOCH ZIJN WE NOG EVEN VERLIEFD ALS TOEN. WE KUNNEN NIET WACHTEN TOT DE KIDS SLAPEN OM LEKKER SAMEN TE ZIJN. NAAR MIJN GEVOEL GAAT VERLIEFDHEID NOOIT OVER,MAAR ER KOMT ALLEN WAT BIJ EN DAT IS HOUDEN VAN ELKAAR!!!!!!!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Salaam aleikoem Fa,

ik heb liever chocola. 

Nogmaals iedereen moet het zelf weten. 
Kijk als je niet in God gelooft en niet gelooft in het bestaan van de duivel, de djins en de engelen. 
Niet gelooft in de boodschap van de profeten, dan kijk je door een heel andere bril naar de wereld. De moslims die oprecht geloven leven naar de wetten van hun Schepper. 

En daar voelen zij zich goed bij! 
Er is ook niks om voor te schamen. Ik vind het juist een pluspunt. 
Weet je vrijheid is? Het vermogen om iets niet te doen. Jezelf kunnen beheersen. Baas zijn over jezelf. 

Meisjes willen er zo graag bij horen. Ontmaagd zijn op een jonge leeftijd. Want het hoort zo. Dat is de norm. En iedereen MOET meedoen.
Geen spelbrekers pleazzz...
Ook geen achterlijke moslims die in de oertijd leven. Iedereen moet buigen. Toch? 
Of is er daadwerkelijk een andere orde van Waarheid. 
De boodschap van de profeten Abraham, Jezus, Mozes, Mohammed etc. En zijn het niet toevallig die seculiere etnocentrische mensen die in geestelijke armoede leven en anderen hun eigen waarheid opleggen. 
Anyway een beetje cultuur relativisme!! Iedereen is anders opgevoed. 
Niemand heeft de hele waarheid in pacht. 
wassalaam Rabia

----------


## mr_roxy

SALAAMbeste mensen,
Ik denk dat het wel zo bigent,want bij me is ook zo begoennen met mijn vreindin,ik ben een afghaanse jongen en mijn vreindin is marokaans exact begonen we zo. en het ging echt te veel verder na 2 maanden of dat alles is gebuirt ze heeft wat gedaanmet me wat niet mag voor een vrouw voor het huowlijkse nacht, maar we zijn Halhamdulillha nog steeds samen en ik laat haar niet in de steek en wil haar leven niet verpesten en wil met haar gaan trouwen ze wil het ook we hebben al 9 maanden met elkaar,maar we hebben een probleem dat haar oma wil niet dat ze met me gaat trouwen en ze elke dag belt me en huilt dat was als we niet kunnen trouwen haar leven is kapot en zo maar misschien kan iemand hier ons hellpen of een idee geven ik voel me ook schuldig ez nog meer,maaar je ons liefde was zo sterk gegaan dat het in een gebuirt maar ok ik hoop dat het inshallha goed afloppen anders ze is de lul in haar leven en zo,
ok alvast bedank iemand die een goede idee kan geven dei wij kunnen helppen graag,want ik ben hier in nederland allen zonder familly al 7 jaar

----------


## Transsylvania

Je hebt het heel mooi geschreven, en heel romantisch en lief allemaal, maar het is het typische 'kasteelromannetje'. Er is geen man meer hoor die wekenlang, maandenlang op je gaat wachten, op dat eerste kusje. Wat dat betreft kan ik je uit de droom halen, want als hij het niet bij jou haalt, dan haalt hij het wel bij een ander. Als een man geen seks krijgt dan zit hij niet te wachten op een preuts en onwetend en onervaren meisje, maar op iemand die zich als eenl leeuwin op hem stort en zich overgeeft aan wilde hartstocht met hem.

Wat ik eigenlijk bedoel te zeggen is dat je eigenlijk gewoon moet toegeven aan dat ene moment. Geniet ervan... het zal nooit meer zo zijn zoals de eerste keer, maar je zal altijd (mits het een fijne ervaring was) terugverlangen naar precies datzelfde als je op dat moment hebt meegemaakt! je kunt wel eeuwig blijven dromen van hoe het zou KUNNEN zijn, maar dan kom je er nooit achter. Eeuwig blijven DROMEN van iets dat je fijn LIJKT, maar met dromen ALLEEN kom je er niet. Je moet experimenteren om te ervaren of het prettig is.

Ik denk dat je nog erg jong bent, ik vind dit soort idealistische dromerijen erg lief en mooi, was het maar werkelijk zo, de realiteit heeft me laten inzien dat het niet is zoals je het je voorstelt. Preutse en sexloze mannen bestaan gewoon NIET... een man gaat echt geen jaar of maanden wachten tot dat hij eindelijk een 'kusje' krijgt... nee een man wil gewoon gelijk HARDE ACTIE... dat kusje slaat hij dan meestal zelfs nog wel over ook!  :piraat:  en begint meteen maar aan het 'grove werk'.

Toch heel lief geschreven!

Transsylvania!!!

----------


## Ewasafi1979

is allemaal leuk en aardig maar niet alles over een kam scheren aub. ik heb drie jaar een relatie gehad met een meid en ik zou met haar trouwen heb de meeste dingen wel gedaan maar nooit intentie gehad om die persoon te ontmaagden want zo ben ik niet. na drie jaar ongeveer is het trouwen niet doorgaan door haar ouders maar ze is nog maagd dus wat ik wil zeggen ligt aan de persoon zelf. en wat de meeste mensen vergeten trouwen is iets voor je leven en niet voor een poesje of een verliefdheid of spanning. als je bereid bent om te investeren in je huwelijk dan zal het altijd spannend en leuk zijn. maar ja mensen zijn helaas niet zo.

----------


## sousia16

Nou fa je hebt degelijk wel gelijk maar je had toch sowieso je grenzen moeten stellen en dat doe je altijd voor je ergens aan begint maar dan ook een maand of jaar van te voren dus je zoent ook pas na een halfjaar als je echt van iemand houdt enne ik heb het altijd wel grappig gevonden hoe jij je uitleeft in de columns en buiten dat ben ik ontzettende fan van sex and the city!!! 

Zelf heb ik altijd 3 vriendjes die mij alle liefde geven: mijn lieffejj homo vriend en mijn mooie glanzende Ben & Jerry die altijd zijn eigen plekje heeft in de diepvriezer!!!!

meiden stel je grenzen ik zeg niet dat ik zelf niks doe maar ik heb van me fouten geleerd....

----------


## souad1

leven is te hard en wij meiden houden niet eens aan de regels van de islaam
want in koran staat duidelijk: ( 7afidna 3ala fou3ajakouna)
sada9a allha al3adim

----------


## nadra4

helemaal gelijk souad,van chokola word je dik en ook van die ander rotzooi dus als je wilt vanaf moet je aan de regels houen.  :kotsen2:

----------


## Eelke

Van chocolade hoef je helemaal niet dik te worden hoor. Zolang je het maar met mate gebruikt. Dat mensen geen karakter genoeg hebben om eraf te blijven is niet de schuld van de chocolade. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## swee.ta.shoney

Ola, ik sta nog steeds versteld van het feit dat iedereen doet omdat we moslim zijn we geen of nauwelijks vriendjes hebben gehad.Het moet nou eens over zijn met die schijnheilige bullshit......
Moslimmeisjes van tegenwoordig zijn naar mening op hun twaalfde al aardig actief op het vlak van het ontdekken van de liefde....
Vb ik woon tegenover een islamitische school en geloof mij wat zich daar afspeelt!!!..

Als je iemand leert kennen gaat het om het gevoel wat je bij elkaar hebt en of je nou 1,2 0f van mij part 8 vriendjes hebt gehad ,dat moet er toch niet toe doen?
Waarom vallen de meiden niet over het aantal vriendinnetjes wat de mannen hebben gehad, Oh I forgot dat is natuurlijk stoer  :verrassing:  

En dan nog ff terugkomen op de chocolade
Damn it's good........

----------


## rinjea

Wat ik hoor en zie is dat vooral de moslim jongens het niet uit maakt met welke vrouw ze naar bed gaan.

Waarom diend de vrouw een maagd tezijn, en da man niet??

----------


## erasmus0001

een rubberen voorbehoedsmiddel gebruiken is toch veilig???

waar hebben we het dan nog over?

----------


## ablonch

je kent zo te lezen alleen de Haram liefde probeer het eens halal waar kusje aanraken enz niet voorop staan maar juist respect begrip vriendschap en natuurlijk alles volgens de islam dan zal je weten wat liefde inhoud

----------

